# طلب مساعدة بخصوص الاسبندل



## QATARVIP (1 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يعطيكم العافية ويجزيكم خير الجزاء عندي استفسار بسيط لدي مكينة سي ان سي جديدة وتواجهني مشكلة الماكينة تشتغل طبيعي جداً ولكن الاسبندل لايدور مالعمل علماً ان برنامج التشغيل ماك 3


----------



## ksmksam (1 سبتمبر 2013)

هل الماكنه صينيه ام ايطالي؟
اذا كانت صينيه تاكد من لوحة الكهرباء يجب ان يكون هناك انفرتر موجود داخل اللوحه وهو مسؤول عن دوران السبندل وياريت لو تع صور للماكنه واللوحه الكهربائيه من الدخل حتى اقدر اساعدك اكثر


----------



## محمد عبده2015 (1 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن اسال عن حاجة فيه مكنة ليزر تقطيع قماش تم انقطاع الكهرباء عنها نتيجة حدوث اشتعال حريق بالفرشة القماش وتم فصل الكهرباء عنها وبعد اطفاءها حاولت تشغيلها فلم تعمل


----------



## QATARVIP (2 سبتمبر 2013)

الماكينة صينيه


----------



## QATARVIP (2 سبتمبر 2013)

QATARVIP قال:


> الماكينة صينيه



رابط الصورة


----------



## ksmksam (2 سبتمبر 2013)

يبدو انك انت من يقوم بتجميع الماكنه 
يجب ان تتاكد من تركيب الاسلاك الانفرتر وافضل انا تبعث صوره للنفرتر والاسلاك مشبوكه عليه

وياريت لو تراسلني عالخاص


----------



## ksmksam (2 سبتمبر 2013)

عاددتا مايكون نام حمايه للماكنه مثل ايقاف وحدة الليزر او قاطع كهربائي تاكد منه من داخل اللوحه وبامكانك وضع صوره لمساعدتك اكثر


----------



## QATARVIP (2 سبتمبر 2013)

لا الماكينة شاريها جاهزة بس لما شغلتها مادار الاسبندل اركب فيها الرأس وادخل الجي كود وتنفذ اذا كانت مرتفعه بالهواء واذا نزلتها على المتريال تسحب الراس وينكسر وعذراً انا ادخل المنتدى من الآي فون ولا يعطيني خيار مراسلتك على الخاص 
تحياتي


----------



## QATARVIP (2 سبتمبر 2013)

URL=http://www.up-00.com/]




[/url] مركز تحميل الصور

http://www.up-00.com/]



[/url] مركز تحميل الصور


----------



## ksmksam (2 سبتمبر 2013)

السلك الاخضر لازم يركب على النفرتر مقابل الحرف v


----------



## QATARVIP (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ركبت السلك في المخرج u بعد ما سألت الشركة


----------

